# looking for a effective language course eu portugues



## -luna- (Jul 19, 2011)

Does anybody know any good effective language course EU Portugues ?
i prefer one that also has a speech option


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Language Learning Software and Online Language Courses - Byki.com


----------



## Maria Fenton (Mar 25, 2011)

-luna- said:


> Does anybody know any good effective language course EU Portugues ?
> i prefer one that also has a speech option


Hi, 

I am Portuguese, but lived in the UK for about 20 years. I now live in Portugal, since 2008.

I don't know where exactly you are living, but these days most local authorities, provide free Portuguese classes; Of course you will learn faster if you have private or tutorial lessons, compared to learning in groups of 10 or 15. 

There's one book, called PORTUGUÊS DO SEC. XXI, LEVELS 1, 2 & 3, sold as one package (Student book with CD and Exercise book), which costs around 35 euros in total. I think it is quite good, and it is also used in Portuguese schools, for those who are learning Portuguese as a second language. Along side this book, but not written by the same authors, there's a grammar, simple to use, called Gramática Ativa, levels 1 & 2 (there is the new version, with the new ortographic agreement, but make sure you ask for the Portuguese one, as there's a Brasilian version available, and Brasilian is different from european Portuguese!). If you need anymore info, please feel free to contact me.
Regards
Maria


----------



## somanyhands (Apr 9, 2011)

I highly recommend LiveMocha (google it for URL)
It has speech testing and audio as well as other learning methods.

I've found it a good supplement to my other methods (I'm a bookie, I prefer book learning/grammar, personally)


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

*learning the language*



-luna- said:


> Does anybody know any good effective language course EU Portugues ?
> i prefer one that also has a speech option


Hi the best I have found it is on a cd it is by the well known TALK NOW they do 3 disc and you load it on your PC, and it give the begginers with pictures , you can press the same picture as many times as you like, the first time a man speaks then a woman so you really get to know how it should sound,and you can repeat it untill you know the word. you can then move on to the next disc untill you reach the intermidaite,I know people who have been here for years yet can not tell you what a mushroom is, well I learnt all the vegtables from the disc like a child at school it was so easy, it also give you the option to speak it and play it back so you know if you are correct, each disc cost about €29,
I know someone was good enough to tell you about the free lesson in local schools , but sorry it does not work as so many people attend who can speak a little of the language,then try to show off to the teacher and the class gets out of hand and others turn up with piles of books who know it all anyway but there to show off what they know then the lesson never sticks to what it is meant too , believe me I tried 3 times in different schools thar offered free lessons , also the lesson are normally night time from 7pm until 11pm so long time often without a break, hope this helps all the best


----------



## lindyman77 (Feb 18, 2010)

My wife and I have been using Aprender Português, a course specifically for foreigners- especially English speakers, along with a private tutor. This together with regular practice among Portuguese friends has helped us immensely.


----------

